# Songs to remember you by!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, here's a cheery subject for a Saturday evening. What songs would you have played at your funeral! :lol::lol:

You're allowed to pick three tracks, one for when everyone comes in, second for in the middle of your huge memorial where hundreds of people are attending and then one for when everyone's leaving. 

Here's my list - 

1. Surprise You're Dead - Faith No More

2. Metallica - Master of Puppets

3. AC/DC - Highway to Hell

That should do the job.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

1 Pantera-Walk
2 Fear Factory-EdgeCrusher
3 Lamb of God -Walk with me in hell:lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

An awesome selection there mate! 

Actually, Pantera's 'Cemetary Gates' would be a tough shout between that and 'Master of Puppets'.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

depeche mode - enjoy the silence :lol:
led zep -stairway to heaven
u2- one tree hill


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Queen, These are the days of our lives
Queen, Who Wants To Live Forever
Madness, House Of Fun to lighten the mood lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Phil Collins-Against All Odds

Robbie Williams-Pheonix From The Flame

Tracy Chapman-Talking About A Revolution


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

U2 - With or Without You
Noel Gallagher - Half The World Away
Tina Turner - Simply The Best


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Phil Collins-Against All Odds


A great choice their mate, we had it at my dad's funeral. Although can't bring myself to listen too it myself.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla
Metallica - One
Machine head - Davidian

bit of a mix there.


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

Motorhead - Killed by Death that'll cheer them up:lol:


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

1.Suprised you're dead-Faith no more
2.Blue oster cult-Don't fear the reaper
3.David bowie-Ashes to ashes


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tricky but.....

Eagles - Life in the fast lane (Pretty accurate for me really!)
RHCP - Cant stop (Favourite song)
Band of Horses - The Funeral

Think that would do me!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Queen - No-one but you (Only the good die young)
Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry, be Happy
Stevie Wonder - Positivity

S


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Tricky but.....
> 
> Eagles - Life in the fast lane (Pretty accurate for me really!)
> RHCP - Cant stop (Favourite song)
> ...


I seen band of horses live, they were amazing!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I really want to. Kinda low key but still a youngish band. Sound amazing so really want to see.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

If I could have a 4th it'd be Creep by Radiohead.


----------



## SausageStick (Apr 15, 2008)

knew it would be this song first time i heard it back in 1993 and wife thought i was being morbid thinking about death when I was so young and free  but whenever we hear it she always makes a comment about it being my funeral song
Thethe Lonely Planet


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> A great choice their mate, we had it at my dad's funeral. Although can't bring myself to listen too it myself.


Everytime I hear it I say to the missus, 'I want this at my funeral'.

We didn't have any music at my dad's funeral, which I'm glad of in a way.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Feeder - insomnia
Prodigy - poison
Lionel richie - dancing on the ceiling:lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Everytime I hear it I say to the missus, 'I want this at my funeral'.
> 
> We didn't have any music at my dad's funeral, which I'm glad of in a way.


It was my mum's choice as my dad was a huge Genesis/Phil Collins fan. Had some good relevant lyrics too it as well. Odd thing is me and my mum haven't listened to that song since. Yet it always comes on the radio at coincidental times.

Great choice though mate and at your dad's funeral, I can totally understand not having music as well.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Belinda Carlisle - I think we're alone now.
Simply Red - if you don't know me by now
Prince - I would die 4 u


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Did I hear correct that someone in the "church" is trying to ban all these modern songs to get back to the hymns that 'should' be sung?!?!?!

Each to their own, I say....

I don't care what is played at mine, I'm sure I'll be dead an not be able to hear...

As long as there are plenty of embarrassingly funny stories, lots of laughter and waaaay too much drink being consumed for people to have a laugh and remember the ar$ehole in the coffin by!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

A tout le monde - Megadeth

For whom the bells toll - Metallica

Groove is in the heart - Deelite


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Kiss Like Judas - It Bites
Enter Sandman - Metalica
Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have made it clear that I don't wish to have a funeral, but if I did I would want:

Meshuggah - I
Between the Buried and Me - Swim to the Moon
Mastodon - The Czar


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Dead End Friends - Them Crooked Vultures (I just like the song)

The Looney Tunez ending as the curtains close.

The muppet theme tune for them all to leave to.

I would prefer it to be a celebration of my life rather than the mourning of my death. But knowing my family, it'll be as sad as hell.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I could have lied


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Police - Every breath you take


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

When my grandad died, they gave a speech about being with my gran who died a couple of years earlier etc, then sent the coffin off to "We'll meet again" and there wasn't a dry eye there. Apparently he had asked for it, and i just know he was smiling at every one in the church thinking "got ya!".

In a similar vein, i'd like the Smashing Pumpkins "For Martha" played at mine, hopefully i'll be liked enough to raise a tear before every goes off to get hammered at the wake.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Sabastian Tellier - La Routinelle
Mansun - Wide Open Space
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Pink Floyd - Marooned


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The Doors light my fire 
Monty python always look on the bright side of life 
Queen another one bites the dust 
Johnny cash gods gonna cut you down


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

For me, if its a cremation I want to start with

The Tramps - Disco inferno
Frank Sinatra - My way
Lisa Gerrard - Come tenderness

If I'm burried the first song will be

The Jam - Underground.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A little self indulgent i suppose






Would just like people to remember me as a normal person who always tried to be the best he could


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Steve Hillage Palm Trees
Jethro Tull Life's a long song
Polyphonic Spree Light and Day


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine would be the following:

Cortina - Music is moving
Tinrib Wierdo - Perculator

and for a tear jerker P - diddy - i'll be missing you


good old mix up and the way my friends would remember me. :thumb:

also there would be no dark clothes aloud, everyone in their party gear


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

My Missus or CPBFH (castrating psycho ***** from hell ,as l affectionately call her)
wants :
Suga hill gang Rappers delight
MJackson Earth song
Anything by Elvis.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd go for 

1) The Doors- The End
2) Rollin Stones- Sympathy For The Devil
3) Deep Dish- Say Hello


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

If anyone's interested;

Bron Yr Aur;






Or maybe Adagio for Strings;






Perhaps even Sorrow;






Or finally, "An Ending";


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Or


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to be cremated and if they don't play "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes"...........


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Lost Boys said:


> I want to be cremated and if they don't play "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes"...........


Or;


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive spoken about this many times with my family as death does not concern me at all as im a believer in something more than just this life so for me its Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - somewhere Over the Rainbow.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone 
Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven
embrace - ashes


----------

